# How to open iPod ?



## 6470 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm I'm not sure I can ask this question here but maybe there's someone who can possibly guide me to some manual on how to open iPod 15gb ?

I have pretty common problem with hold button which blocks the whole iPod as "blocked" and I can't turn it on
I know there's some connection moved on the hold plate and I have to move it back to it's right position but I don't know how to open the whole player


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just google it, there are tones of online how-tos for the ipod.


----------

